# Eire Smallies



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I fish for eyes most of the time but decided to give smallies a shot this past weekend. We found an area with fish and managed to catch several. The issue is that we were using Z-Man TRD's and the sheephead loved those as much or more than the smallies.
What type of bait should I be using to reduce the amount of sheephead caught?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

When sheephead are around they will hit just about any type of lure you use! I’ve caught them on virtually every type of bass lure that I’ve used there. They are fun to catch, so just enjoy the fight and let them go. About the only thing you can do if there’s lots of them in the area you’re fishing is to move elsewhere.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Best way to cut down on the amount of them you catch is to fish a technique that isn't on the bottom. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, sometimes when I'm on the water I don't see the blindingly obvious... Thanks!


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

I cant catch anything there besides sheephead :/


----------

